# Pattern and predictive factors of regional lymph node metastasis in papillary thyroid



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pattern and predictive factors of regional lymph node metastasis in papillary thyroid carcinoma.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...ionid=7C433641E910163F396ABDC26BBCBA3D.d04t02


----------

